# ECRC redfish tournament



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish tournament on September 20th in Hogtown bayou. Have been hearing good reports for the area and should be a good turn out. See the website for more info. www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

5 day warning!!!! See site www.theredfishclub.com for details.


----------

